# Some Old Finds.



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

I was in the loft tonight looking for a few things. Anyway, I was looking in my Dad's box, which used to hold mythical status for us as kids...always locked, full of his things from his childhood/early adulthood, and found a few things I had forgotten about.

He used to play football professionaly for Hibs & Everton and loved football as a child/young man. He lost interest when 'money' got into the game & reckon it ruined it. He has hundreds of football magazines, sports pictures, etc all in perfect nick. There is also a National Geographic from 1939, again in perfect nick.

Here's just a few quick pics. Brought back lots of lovely memeories


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

...


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

...


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

...


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Buchan's Football Monthly







that brings back memories ..... nice to have such a treasure trove Cammy


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

You can lose track of time in your parents loft, can't you.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Great finds m8 - bet it brought a lump to the throat.

Alasdair


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Robert said:


> You can lose track of time in your parents loft, can't you.


Unfortunately it's my loft mate, he passed away in '98. He was the manager of Bruntons Ropes (don't know if that will mean anything to anyone) but they used to be a massive factory in Musselburgh (where my Dad was from). They made the ropes on the Forth Road bridge / bridge over the Bosphorus, pit cages, etc.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Sorry Cammy, good to have the memories


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I remember Brunton's Cammy, I used to service various office equipment there, copier, franking machine, folder etc.







Mind you it was a tad olde-fashioned at times in the offices. Passed the other week, there's only a bit of the wall left now, and ISTR part of the site was where Tesco's is now located.

Used to have a day's work around there, Bruntons, the Musselburgh and Fisherrow Co-op HQ, the Electricity Board, Luca's Ice Cream Factory, Brunton Halls Council Offices, and the Bakers (can't remember the name - maybe Ford's) and the racecourse and Loretto School.









Only the school, the racecourse and Luca's left now (best ice cream!), the rest closed down or re-located elsewhere


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Is Musselburgh where they have the golf course in the middle of the horse racing track?

I must get back up to Edinburgh one day, one of the 710's old school friends lives up there, and it's my turn not to drive when we go back to Glenkinchie Distillery.

Great memories Cammy, I don't think my "olds" have anything like that stashed away.

I see why your a Hibs fan now!


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Is Musselburgh where they have the golf course in the middle of the horse racing track?
> 
> I must get back up to Edinburgh one day, one of the 710's old school friends lives up there, and it's my turn not to drive when we go back to Glenkinchie Distillery.
> 
> ...


Yep, Musselburgh's the racetrack Paul and the Golf course, it's the oldest golf course in the world. If you ever do go up to Edinburgh, let me know mate!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Is Musselburgh where they have the golf course in the middle of the horse racing track?
> 
> I must get back up to Edinburgh one day, one of the 710's old school friends lives up there, and it's my turn not to drive when we go back to Glenkinchie Distillery.
> 
> I see why your a Hibs fan now!


Mmmmmm! Glenkinchie, NOW YER talkin'







Probably one of the best single malts, certainly the best Lowland malt - well AFAIK there's only Glenkinchie and the other is the Bladnoch one - at least they have laid some down for abouit ten years ahead.









Wonder if Cammy's one of those with an H 18 EES registration number?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yeaH loved it last time we were up there Mel. Would be BC (before Caitlin) so probably 9 years ago. the 710 cocked up on the dates and we came up a week after the tatoo, went to the castle and all we saw was the scafolders taking the seating down









Loved it up there and it didn't help that we were stopping at "karen's" (the 710's school chum's) place and she is HOT!

The distillery was fantastic, free drink at the end, anything you wanted, they are part of a bigger group (it's diageo now but can't remember if it was then) so anything the group produced was on offer, including some Johnnie walker blue (probably the best blend in the world) etc. I was driving so couldn't really indulge that much ( but the 710 got smashed out of her head! great night when we got back!







)

coming up to newcastle at the B/H weekend so might try a day trip raid across the border.

Cammy I did a quick search on everton and hibs but couldn't find a Tait. I'd be interested to find out more.


----------

